# Specialized Body Geometry Shims



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

Are there any advantage over LeWedges? Also, If I go with a +++footbed will it take up space in the shoe? Thanks for responses.


----------



## bikefool (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd talk to the fit specialist at the store (if there is one). If you ask to see one, and you get a a shrug or the run around, leave and find another dealer. The specialist at Cynergy Cyclery helped both me and my wife resolve all of our fit numbness/soreness issues with foot beds, and the proper amount of wedge. He had a device to measure the amount of wedge we would need. There was also a device to attempt to measure foot arch, which can help determine which color of footbed needed. Riding has never been better 


Also, bring your shoes along with you, and ask to put the insoles in to check them out. The specialist also noted that most shoes handle the insoles differently. My wife and I didn't have a problem with our specialized shoes. 

All feet are different. Best of luck.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

I am an Advanced Fit Technician at Competition Sports in Gulfport MS. LeWedges work outside the shoe versus the BG shims being internal.I have worked with both over the years having started out using the predacessor to LeWedges called "The Big Meat's" Both types of shims work well to correct varus and valgus forefoot angulation.The BG Footbeds I personally have had a great experience with due to the support of the longitudinal arch. Just imagine it this way during the power phase of your pedal stroke imagine the most powerful connection between your feet and pedals flattening out at the peak of power.The difference between the red(+),the blue(++) and the green(+++) is the stiffness and support which your BG fitter determines using a tool called the Arch-O-Meter.I use the blue(++) footbeds in my Specialized Trivent shoes with one varus wedge in my right shoe. Also I lave a tibial leg length discrepancy my left tibia is shorter than my right, I have a lift built up under my left cleat to compensate for the tibial differance. As bikefool stated yes all feet are different and cyclists too. Seek out a BG fitter to help you out. Best of luck
Robert


----------



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks a lot.


----------

